# Cách tính sinh con trai theo lịch Trung Quốc



## densuoikottmann (8/3/19)

Cách tính sinh con trai theo lịch Trung Quốc rất hay cho mẹ nào muốn sinh con trai nhé.






Cách tính sinh con trai, được trang mẹo vặt sức khỏe sẽ giúp bạn sinh con trai, gái theo ý muốn dựa theo lịch vạn sự của người Trung Quốc tính theo tuổi của người mẹ& tháng thụ thai, áp dung cho người vợ từ 18-44 tuổi. Cách tính này cùng với cách tính sinh con trai theo quẻ bát quái hiện rất được tin tưởng.

Cách tính sinh con trai, con gái theo ý muốn theo lịch vạn sự áp dụng như sau

Bảng tính này theo âm lịch nên các bạn tính tuổi âm chứ không tính tuổi dương lịch. Khi đã biết tuổi chồng và vợ chính xác thì 02 bạn tính ngày quan hệ thụ thai theo bảng sau.

Ví dụ vợ chồng muốn sinh con trai, vợ 24 tuổi muốn có con trai thì nên tiến hành vào ngày 1, 2, 3, 6, 8, 10, 11, 13, 15, 16, 24, 25 và ngày 26. Nếu tính sinh con gái thì giao hợp vào các ngày còn lại.

Lịch sinh con theo ý muốn của người Trung Quốc còn có một cách gọi khác đó là sinh con theo ý muốn tính theo tháng thụ thai.


----------



## zorofpt (31/5/21)

Hiện nay công nghệ của Mỹ đã cho phép các bố mẹ biết được giới tính em bé khi thai mới chỉ được 6-7 tuần tuổi. Đó là bộ test thử giới tính của Mỹ, biết được giới tính khi thai nhi mới chỉ 6 ,7 tuần tuổi. Bố mẹ nào quan tâm hoặc có nhu cầu thì alo em theo số điện thoại 0975.039.474 nhé các bố mẹ. Em sẽ tư vấn cụ thể ah. Cám ơn các mẹ!!!


----------



## zorofpt (31/5/21)

Em có bộ test thử biết giới tính thai nhi sớm, Hàng của Mỹ nhé các mẹ, chỉ từ 6-7 tuần trở đi là mình có thể biết được bé iu là trai hay gái. Thử bằng nướ c tiểu, thử tại nhà. Nhanh chóng, chính xác, hiệu quả. Liên hệ: 0975039474. Cảm ơn các mẹ đã quan tâm


----------



## zorofpt (31/5/21)

Bố Mẹ nào có nhu cầu biết giới tính của em bé sớm khi thai mới chỉ 6, 7 tuần tuổi thì alo em nhé (0975.039.474). Nhà em sinh 3 đứa (2 gái, 1 trai) đều sử dụng Qu e thử giới tính của Mỹ thấy đều chuẩn cả, sau đó em lấy về cho anh em, họ hàng, bạn bè thấy xác suất rất tốt, trên 90%, vì thế em muốn chia sẻ, giới thiệu đến cho mọi người để giúp mọi người giải tỏa sớm lo lắng ah. Cái này thử bằng nước tiểu, thử dễ như que thử thai, sáng sớm lấy nước tiểu nhỏ vào nó sẽ đổi màu, Xanh – Con Trai, Hồng – Con Gái.


----------



## tuhoa88bn (3/6/21)

Bảng tính này theo âm lịch nên các bạn tính tuổi âm chứ không tính tuổi dương lịch. Khi đã biết tuổi chồng và vợ chính xác thì 02 bạn tính ngày quan hệ thụ thai theo bảng sau.


----------

